# Now this truly hurts. What a heartache. *Galaxy Rasboras*



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

:eek5: Galaxy rasbora under threat | Practical Fishkeeping magazine :eek5:
Since when will we learn not to become too obsessed with new species?:tongue:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Now who knew that was coming...........


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

looks like that fish will become the next Endler's;
habitat gone, and up to hobbyists to breed them.
at least Galaxy will breed in captivity, maybe not
as fast as Endler's, but at least we can supply
the demand and take pressure off it's source.
considering how quickly the price dropped,
there must be wholesalers breeding them.
fortunately, as attractive as they are, 
they are still very small, so only some
minority of tank keepers will want them.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hm, wow.

Unless they start making laws, I don't see the trade slowing down any since they're still so expensive and the demand is still quite high for them. Supply and demand.


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

Remember it is our greed they are fueling, and many times these places are so ecconomically depressed that you cant blame people who live in poverty for selling fish to provide the bare necessities for their families. 

Its really our fault for providing the demand. You can't blame the foreign governments for not placing laws to stop it, considering the other wories probably on thier table. 

The good news is if we let each other know about it and make sure we only buy fish that are captive bred then the laws of supply and demand will protect them.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

That's a shame, but I can't say I'm too surprised. Nowadays, with the internet, ideas and "fads" get spread much more quickly, resulting in demand increasing very quickly. It's probably also attributed to the lack of captivity breeding, at least initially. People tend to swoop down on the newest trends or fads and gobble it up until its either gone or something else grabs their interest. I hope they leave the habitat alone, now that we know the grim situation. I'll never buy this fish unless I know it is bred in captivity.


----------



## AxolotlFarmer (Nov 29, 2006)

Hooray for marketing!
I do not like when people keep wild caught animals "for entertainment" and no need to breed them. It's just what I learned growing up. wild animals=wild pets="grown" by people
I hope something soo will curb this, it is just so sad a "new" animal will go extinct soon after being discovered. Reminds me of Stellers Sea Cow. Such a shame.
People (in charge) don't really seem to care enough about fish to stop things like this from happening because only $$$$ is what matters to their ideals. People would rather make a quick buck even ifit means their source will be exhausted and no longer profitable in a few years. This is rape and pillage and is nothing new, especially since rampant industrialization and commericialization.

cute little fishie.


----------



## NorCal Filters (Apr 8, 2006)

Well, I wont be buying anymore and I will also ask my lfs to stop supplying them.
I love the ones I have and now I have a great reason to set up a tank just for them and to try to get them to breed. If successful, I will pass on the babies to those who want them.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

This is the evil side of our hobby. We may keep a species alive but they are extinct in the wild. Our greed is way higher than the environment can support.

This is why I refuse to buy rare species unless they come directly from a breeder.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

NorCal Filters said:


> Well, I wont be buying anymore and I will also ask my lfs to stop supplying them.
> I love the ones I have and now I have a great reason to set up a tank just for them and to try to get them to breed. If successful, I will pass on the babies to those who want them.


Good deal. Glad to see current keepers getting the word. Let me know if your successful breeding them. Were planning a low tech shrimp farm setup so if there are any fry available please let me know. Were probably using the same water source for our tanks.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

I must admit I was planning to get galaxies on April during my vacation.:hihi: But with the fish under threat, then I'll give up my plans. No sense getting them while under threat. Buying them just encourages the stores to demand more.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, this is a real tragedy. Please make sure to ask your LFS to stop stocking these fish until they are bred and are no longer threatened. I was going to purchase these as well, but I have not and will not until these fish are no longer threatened.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

Bereninga, several people have managed to breed them already.:smile: However the demand for wild-caught ones is still high. 'Tis time to start for F1 generations and ignore wild-caughts in their habitats.:icon_mrgr


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Well the least you can do is buy them for breeding, why not buy them and try breeding them? I mean, even if you don't buy them - I'm pretty sure someone else who is unaware of what is happening or couldn't care less will. It's much safer keeping the species's future in dedicated breeders' hands than with your regular hobbyists, IMO.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

because he was just saying that if you buy them, that just tells the LFS --- "oh hey, there's a demand for these fish. let me order a few dozen more". Multiply that by the hundreds or thousands of LFSs stocking these around the world...well, you get the idea.
If you want to buy them for breeding, buy them from another breeder.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

ringram said:


> well, you get the idea.


That doesn't take into account the number that die during shipping. The LFS just needs to order that many more to cover the demand.


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

i feel bad that we have 100 of these at work now


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

But if you (concerned customer) doesn't buy them, someone else (could care less) will. How is that solving the problem when they are still in demand? Either way they will get sold.


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

we havent been sellin them great. common! a) the customers want them sexed! a little frustrating to say the least.b) 5.99 each, good price for the fish. EXPENSIVE FOR A MICRO THING.


----------



## NorCal Filters (Apr 8, 2006)

kzr750r1 said:


> Good deal. Glad to see current keepers getting the word. Let me know if your successful breeding them. Were planning a low tech shrimp farm setup so if there are any fry available please let me know. Were probably using the same water source for our tanks.


Manteca has been mixing surface and ground water for a couple years now, not sure if Tracy is or not. Anyway, I would be happy to pass some fry on to you if I'm successful. I'm going to Tropical Haven today to look at a tank for breeding and to talk about the status of the Galaxy Rasbora with the owners if their there.

Frank


----------



## mnsnowdaboy (Mar 7, 2006)

Raul-7 said:


> But if you (concerned customer) doesn't buy them, someone else (could care less) will. How is that solving the problem when they are still in demand? Either way they will get sold.


It's just like cleaning the earth for pollution. A little bit goes a long way and becomes a ripple effect. However I do think these will be too expensive for the typical people buying shiny fishes for their kids. I believe only people that have knowledge of them are buying them so there is no excuse. I myself wants some too, but with the news how to get them without making a problem worse??? Guess we all have to wait for breeders.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

NorCal Filters said:


> Manteca has been mixing surface and ground water for a couple years now, not sure if Tracy is or not. Anyway, I would be happy to pass some fry on to you if I'm successful. I'm going to Tropical Haven today to look at a tank for breeding and to talk about the status of the Galaxy Rasbora with the owners if their there.
> 
> Frank


We do the same. It's hit and miss when they flip from one or the other water source so I blend RO a bit with Tap to try and keep GH and KH from going through the roof.

You just increased my next breeding tank plans. 
Let me know how things progress.

Sean


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Raul-7 said:


> But if you (concerned customer) doesn't buy them, someone else (could care less) will. How is that solving the problem when they are still in demand? Either way they will get sold.


I have to agree, But I think you should also talk to the LFS owner or manager (no one lower or it'd be wasting your time) and see if they will stop importing them because of this and selling the rest off to you, then you will work on breeding them and they will be first in line to get them... Or something to that extent.

This is really horrible to hear... I think I know what fish I'll be trying to breed later down the road, when I have room!

-Andrew


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

i love these things !! if the lfs ever brings them in for cheap i'll make it my duity to buy them and breed them ! ok so that's just my excuse for really wanting these things but feeling bad about buying a species thats disapearing. how much do these beauty's go for at your lfs's.


----------



## NorCal Filters (Apr 8, 2006)

kzr750r1 said:


> We do the same. It's hit and miss when they flip from one or the other water source so I blend RO a bit with Tap to try and keep GH and KH from going through the roof.
> 
> You just increased my next breeding tank plans.
> Let me know how things progress.
> ...


Surprisingly my gh out of the tap is really low. I go from the faucet into 2- 10" carbon filters and then into the tank it goes. Right now all I worry about is getting the temp right.

If you or anybody has any suggestions on setting up some optimal breeding conditions for the galaxy rasboras, I'd love to hear them. If I could keep it relatively low tech, that would be great. I'm gonna guess high light and co2 isn't a must and from what I read they come from an alkaline water source.
If I get them to spawn you are more than welcome to some. I have 11 or twelve of them now, hopefully there is a mix of males and females. 

Frank


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

NorCal Filters said:


> Surprisingly my gh out of the tap is really low. I go from the faucet into 2- 10" carbon filters and then into the tank it goes. Right now all I worry about is getting the temp right.
> 
> If you or anybody has any suggestions on setting up some optimal breeding conditions for the galaxy rasboras, I'd love to hear them. If I could keep it relatively low tech, that would be great. I'm gonna guess high light and co2 isn't a must and from what I read they come from an alkaline water source.
> If I get them to spawn you are more than welcome to some. I have 11 or twelve of them now, hopefully there is a mix of males and females.
> ...


I'll do some reading as well and send what I find. I'm gonna have to test my tap and see if it's worth ditching the RO feed to the tank from the kitchen.  It would be simpler to send tap there. As for the temp difference I just slow the process down. Just finished a WC as a matter of fact but I've had it dragging a hose into the house...
Killed too many fish doing speed changes. :icon_redf 
Having everything plumbed in would simplify things.


----------



## NorCal Filters (Apr 8, 2006)

kzr750r1 said:


> I'll do some reading as well and send what I find. I'm gonna have to test my tap and see if it's worth ditching the RO feed to the tank from the kitchen.  It would be simpler to send tap there. As for the temp difference I just slow the process down. Just finished a WC as a matter of fact but I've had it dragging a hose into the house...
> Killed too many fish doing speed changes. :icon_redf
> Having everything plumbed in would simplify things.


Sean, I just posted about the Galaxy being captive bred, check it out.
Also if you need or want some help with setting up some carbon filters pm me.

Frank


----------



## Palor (Mar 29, 2007)

*These Poor Fish*

So I was browsing Aquabid and I see this pretty little fish the guys says is a new species rapidly going extinct. So i figure he is full of it and trying to boost sales. I do some research and he isn't full of it. These pretty fish are doomed.

Its so sad it hurts my soul.

If anyone gets a breeding population of these guys going i'd like to know about it. It may go extinct in the wild but maybe we can keep em alive in our homes.


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

This goes the same to many of the local Indonesian species, many of which you and I never seen of. It is habitat lost to blame with so many forest fire, agricultural conversion and illegal logging. I personally witnessed how these areas are reduced to (not so bad since we need renewable fuel) palm oil plantation, agricultural lands (second bad thing) and barren grasslands (the worst). They drain those precious wetlands and peat lands from where most of the plants and fish came from (some of you might already know how once I harvested loads of plants from such areas, just from walking within a spot).

The popularity as aquarium pets might actually save a species which is under serious threat of losing all of its habitat, at least that is how I look it at the brighter side. 

I'm glad the words spread and hopefully those who are smart and wise enough will help start producing these endangered fellows
Lets hope that people from the far east, Singapore and perhaps those local breeders (heck they seldomly spare me some rare stuff that they've been able to breed  ) find the way to mass produce.


----------



## kyrie26 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi folks,

This species has been given the new common name "Celestial Pearl Danio". Look up its Wikipedia entry http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celestichthys and you will see.

The "official" Celestial Pearl Danio Forum at www.celestialpearldanio.com has been set up. Please pay us a visit and post your photos of this amazing fish there! Read and post articles on habitat, feeding, breeding and more. Click on the banner below to go there:


----------



## ChrisUK (Jun 1, 2007)

Hello everyone, I, like many people have been captivated by this great little fish, and there are many of us over here in the UK who have came to the conclusion that the fish in the lfs have already been caught - so they have two futures: either they end up in a tank with discus and with an owner who clearly doesnt care, or they get bought buy people like myself and a lot of others who are capable of breeding them. At least by doing the latter, any capable breeder out there is ensuring that these little fish have a chance. Its great to see people on your side of the water having the same thoughts. maybe we can reverse the demise as quickly as it happened


----------



## coco9465 (Jun 1, 2007)

Who is the breeder here?

I will buy some of those awesome fish to breed too. I have a 20gl tank heavily planted tank available. 

Drop me a line if any of you breed Galaxy rosbora (aks pearl dino). I am not a fish breeder, but I like to contribute my share to the aqua community, my fry will go to those who willing try to breed Galaxy rosbora...... 

But first, I need to know who actually has the fry or fish to sell..... :help:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

D.gilly said:


> i love these things !! if the lfs ever brings them in for cheap i'll make it my duity to buy them and breed them ! ok so that's just my excuse for really wanting these things but feeling bad about buying a species thats disapearing. how much do these beauty's go for at your lfs's.



Check this out,

http://celestialpearldanio.com/viewtopic.php?t=106

-Andrew


----------



## Algaegrower (Nov 1, 2006)

They've found new populations of Galaxy Rasboras in the wild:smile: 

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/item.php?news=1267


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

Mine are always producing fry but they never last long, even when I move them into a tank with no predators.Theres actually about a half dozen in my main tank just now and the parents are ignoring them.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Read the article in TPH for August. there is portion of the article directed toward breeding I believe.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 18, 2006)

~T~ said:


> Mine are always producing fry but they never last long, even when I move them into a tank with no predators.Theres actually about a half dozen in my main tank just now and the parents are ignoring them.


mine have re-produces a few times now. I move them to small tanks where probably 50% + of the fry can survive. They are soooooo Tiny when born I get the majority of them out of my canister filter. I have not even feed them any "special" foods other than Azoo Artificial Rotifera. Honestly its hard to say if they even eat it or not.

I have about 15 right now that I'm raising in one of those little fish holders that attaches to the side of the tank. Looks like all remaining fry will live once again.

I have them in 2 tanks but only seem to be able to get fry out of one of them. I have never sceen fry in the other one.


----------

